# Some Interesting Pet Statistics



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If you are a pet lover, the following statistics will alarm you.

We know that to find many problems, we just need to follow the money. Pets are a booming business. The amount of money spent results in harmful consequences such as over-breeding, irresponsible breeding and puppy mills.

With more homes having pets, more pets are being bred. For every human born there are seven puppies and kittens born. And more than 12 millions dogs and cats are killed in shelters each year. This does not include those that are abandoned and left to die on their own.

And it’s not just “mutts” that are taken to shelters — as many as 25 percent of the dogs that go into shelters each year are purebreds. 

The above is a direct quote from a summation of US pet statistics complied from the American Veterinary Medical Association and the National Pet Owners’ Survey. Some other interesting statistics on pet ownership in THIS link.


----------

